# running martingale



## squeaky (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering what the proper fit was for a running martingale? My 6 year old mare wears one, and it occasionally gets caught over the martingale stopper, as i know I have it too loose. From what I can remember from the big horses, I know you don't want it to be pulling the reins down when the horse's head is in normal position, and want about an inch of slack in the martingale when the horse has it's head in the desired position. IS this the same for driving horses?

Thanks,

Amanda


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 10, 2010)

That should get it about right! For pleasure driving I would have it a bit looser than that so that it ONLY prevents him from getting his head up too far but doesn't interfere with the bit. In the breed show ring you will see them a LOT tighter than that along with a tight check to keep his head in that one position. The rings on your martingale shouldn't allow it to slide over your rein stops easily though - you may need a bigger rein stop.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you really need it?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 10, 2010)

Agreed- it sounds like your rein stops aren't long enough. I've noticed some of the cute mini ones look like they're way too short to actually stop the martingale ring. It's annoying as big rein stops look dumb on the minis, but safety first! The easiest way to solve that problem of course is to remove the martingale.






I drive with one on Kody at AMHR events strictly for looks (he's got a narrow chest that tends to look unbalanced if he doesn't have something down there to counterbalance the required check) but keep it adjusted so it doesn't interfer with my contact. I'd rather just dump the check and martingale both though!

Leia


----------



## squeaky (Feb 10, 2010)

Actually, last night was the first time I have had the martingale rings go over the new rein stops. Last fall I had bought some of the really small round ones, and that was a disaster. The rings kept gong over them and my poor mare was being pulled down into a tight frame, but she was still willing to work and do what was asked, even though it was difficult.

thanks,

Amanda


----------

